
Ask HN: Which mailing list provider to use? - siteshwar
Recently mailing lists hosted by AT&amp;T research have stopped working. These lists were used by ksh developers and users, so I am looking for an alternative[1]. Since the issue I opened on GitHub did not generate much public interest, I would like to ask this question to HN crowd. Which mailing list providers do you use and why?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;att&#x2F;ast&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1013
======
harrisreynolds
What is the mailing list for?

I mean no offense, but it may be time to join the 21 century and use a tool
like FB groups or Google groups.

Best of luck!

